# family that expects you to work for free?



## kriscad (Apr 21, 2007)

MIbeachbuilder said:


> Anyone else deal with this? family members expect you to drop everything and race over to remodel their house for FREE.
> 
> Also, they have NO SKILLS in the trade but expect a job paying them twice as much as what you pay your SKILLED help, then get mad at you because you don't comply.
> 
> How does everyone else feel about this? working for family...


Moms and Dad's get the free pass

Anyone else - pay the same as everyone else.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

If they are poor & parents, do it like you do for charity (except they must pay for material/supplies)

If they are rich, do it like you do for any customer (pay both labor & supply).

If they are so-so (average/normal Joe), it's all depend on your moods, available time, favors return, or else then ask & do accordingly.


----------



## dwyercarpentry (Jan 1, 2008)

I really don' t mind working for family, I mean family is all we have but when they look down upon my profession except when they need something it makes me crazy.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have no problem helping any friend or relative, its when they ask you to help them all the time, that drives me up the wall. I also hate it when they want your help but are to always busy when you ask them for help.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just ruminaten'....what do you think would happen if we asked them to sign a contract that was just like a "normal" contract... normal clauses...normal PRICES...last line "Free to family.....sign here:........

Let's 'em know we still love 'em...and what we would have charged some normal varmint/client....?

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And now you owe us.....(sorry the NY in me is coming out).

J


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

J F said:


> And now you owe us.....(sorry the NY in me is coming out).
> 
> J


The NY or the mob? :laughing:


----------



## sdc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

If it for mom and dad I pay for everything and am happy I can . Brothers and sisters they pay materials an labor free. Everyone else full price.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Screw family.


----------

